# 1C
! 1: 8.1   2.5 (2.5.17.8).
:          ,    .              .      ? .   .

----------

,          ,   ,  ...        ,

----------

!  - -  1,15,   1,15.
  ?

----------

...

   -

----------

1.15, 1.15.    .            ??

----------

...

----------

1: 

            2009 .		4*347,00	31	
	 2009 .		4*347,00	28	
	 2009 .		4*347,00	31	
	 2009 .		4*347,00	30	
	 2009 .		4*347,00	31	
			:	21*735,00	151	
	2. ,    					
	 2009 .		5*000	
            2009 .		5*000	
	 2009 .		8*000,95	
	 2009 .	           10*000,95	
	 2009 .	           10*000,95	
   :	38*002,85
	3.    					
	 : 151					
	  ( ) 59737,85 
  : 59*737,8500 / 151=395,61

----------

2009 .   4999,05  31 
 2009 . 4999,05 28 
 2009 .      4999,05 31 
 2009 .   4999,05 30 
 2009 .       4999,05 31 
:              24995,25 151 
2. ,     
 2009 .   5000 
 2009 . 5000 
 2009 .      8000,95 
 2009 .   10000,95 
 2009 .       10000,95 
   : 38002,85
3.    
 : 151 
  ( ) 62998,1
  : 62998,1 / 151=417,21

----------

...         ?
    ,             /

----------

.     ?   ?    .      -  -    ,      ,   -  ??  ,

----------

,        .

----------

...        /...

 -    ,  -       /

----------

=    *     
   . 
             .
      1:7      "  ",   1:8        .

----------

!!!!!!!   !!              !          !  ! ,  !

----------

